# Leighton Flowers & Soteriology101



## Puritan Lee (Sep 7, 2017)

Has anyone heard of Leighton Flowers his website soteriology101?


----------



## Timotheos (Sep 7, 2017)

Please no. James White mopped the floor with him in a debate. This guy just doesn't go away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puritan Lee (Sep 7, 2017)

This Flower doesn't stop at all cost. If you could look at this YouTube Channel, he's very update chasing Calvinism.


----------

